# الاسباب الفنية لتوقيت فتح وغلق الصمامات في محرك ديزل



## عاطف مخلوف (21 فبراير 2009)

الإعتبارات العملية التي تؤثر علي توقيت فتح وغلق الصمامات 
* عند شرح الدورة الرباعية للمحرك يذكرلسهولة الشرح أن صمام السحب يفتح عند:
(ن . م. ع) في بداية شوط السحب ويغلق عند ( ن. م. س) فى نهاية الشوط .
* وفي الواقع فإن توقيت فتح وغلق الصمامات لا يتم بهذه الطريقة وبملاحظة توقيت فتح وغلق الصمامات فى أحد محركات الديزل كمثال عملى نجده يتم كالآتى :
1-  فتح صمام السحب: 
يبدأ قبل وصول المكبس الى ( ن. م. ع) في نهاية شوط العادم بحوالى 10 درجات من زوايا دوران عمود المرفق وذلك حتى يساعد دخول الهواء الجديد على ازاحة ما تبقى من غازات العادم ، وتشحن الاسطوانة من الهواء الجوى .

2- غلق صمام السحب :
لما كان الضغط داخل الاسطوانة خلال خلال شط السحب أقل من الضغط الجوى ويستمر كذلك حتى نهاية الشوط ، فإن صمام السحب يظل مفتوحا فى جزء من شوط الانضغاط يقدر بحوالى 40 درجة من زاوية دوران عمود المرفق ، وذلك لتحسين ملأ الاسطوانة بهواء جوى ضغطه يعادل الضغط الجوى ، وبذلك تكون فترة فتح صمام السحب حوالي 230 درجة من درجات زوايا دوران عمود المرفق .

3- فتح صمام العادم :
يبدأ صمام العادم فى الفتح قبل وصول المكبس الى (ن. م. س) فى نهاية شوط القدرة ويكون عمود المرفق عندئذ يصنع زاوية تقدر بحوالى 50 درجة مع محور الاسطوانة الطولى ، وذلك نظرا لأن ضغط الغازات العادمة فى نهاية الشوط يصل الى حوال 5 كجم / سم2 ، فلو تركت هذه الغازات بهذا الضغط حتى وصول المكبس الي ( ن. م. س) ثم بدأ المكبس في الصعود في شوط العادم فسوف يلاقي مقاومة تؤدى الى فقد في القدرة لذلك يتم يفتح صمام العادم مبكرا قبل وصول المكبس الى ( ن. م . س) في شوط القدرة ليعطي الفرصة لخروج بعض غازات العادم وبالتالي انخفاض ضغطها داخل الاسطوانة حتى يصل الى حوالى 2كجم/سم2 ، وبذلك لا يلاقى المكبس اثناء صعوده مقاومة تذكر .

4-غلق صمام العادم : 
ويتأخر غلق صمام العادم ، فيظل مفتوحا حتى بعد (ن.م.ع) فى نهاية شوط العادم بحوالى 15درجة من زوايا دوران عمود المرفق ، وفى أثناء شوط السحب ، وذلك \غعطاء الفرصة لخروج أكبر كمية من الغازات العادمة من الاسطوانة ، وبذلك تكون فترة فتح صمام العادم حوالى 245 درجة من زوايا دوران عمود المرفق .


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 فبراير 2009)

اهلا أخي ضياء ، شكرا على المرور ، وجزيل الشكر على التعليق حيث أصبح التعليق من الاخوان أشد ندرة من بيضة الديك كما يقولون .


----------



## elreedy (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وعامة انا دارس الموضوع دة بتوسع جدا لو حد احتاج حاجة فية


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ORCHALIM (24 فبراير 2009)

vous pouvez comprendre se systeme par l analyse du cycle paratiquedu BEAU DE ROCHAS


----------



## Hrsa (25 فبراير 2009)

جاااااااااااااامد تسلم لينا ياريس


----------



## commander 15 (25 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافية يا استاذ على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## lah-mohamed (25 فبراير 2009)

c'est le principe de fonctionnement d'un moteur à combustion interne suivant le cycle réel ou bien indiqué avec les avances et les retards à l'ouverture et à la fermeture des soupapes admission et échappement


----------



## علي غازي (25 فبراير 2009)

انا اتفق مع طرخك للموضوع من ناحية دقة المعلومات الذكورة ولكن اريد منك ان تذكر سير هذه العملية في محرك يشتغل بوقود البنزين


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للاخوان علي المرور والتعليق 



علي غازي قال:


> انا اتفق مع طرخك للموضوع من ناحية دقة المعلومات الذكورة ولكن اريد منك ان تذكر سير هذه العملية في محرك يشتغل بوقود البنزين


أخي الفاضل سير العملية في محرك يعمل بالبنزين (دورة رباعية) هي نفسها كما شرحنا في محرك الديزل رباعي الاشواط ، حيث ان الاشواط من حيث هي سحب-ضغط-قدرة-عادم هي نفسها ، أما درجات الفتح والغلق فتختلف من محرك الى آخر اختلافات طفيفة ، وتعرف من الكتاب الفنى للمحرك .


----------



## commander 15 (25 فبراير 2009)

للفائدة 
ما ذكره الاستاذ 
1- فتح صمام السحب: 
يبدأ قبل وصول المكبس الى ( ن. م. ع) في نهاية شوط العادم بحوالى 10
ويتأخر غلق صمام العادم ، فيظل مفتوحا حتى بعد (ن.م.ع) فى نهاية شوط العادم بحوالى 15درجة 
 نقطة يكون فيها كلا الصمامين مفتوح 
وهي النقة المسماه عند الفنيين بالـ (التأرجح ) او ( الحيرة) وعلميا تسمى ( over lap ) كلا الصمامين مفتوح و الهدف من ذلك كي تساعد الشحنة النقية الداخلة من صمام السحب في طرد دخان العادم من صمام العادم 
والله اعلم


----------



## أمير صبحي (25 فبراير 2009)

اخويا 
ارجو توضيح ما كتبتة عن سبب التبكير في فتح صمام العادم قيما يتعلق بفقد القدرة
.................................وشكرا.........................ز


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 فبراير 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> اخويا
> ارجو توضيح ما كتبتة عن سبب التبكير في فتح صمام العادم قيما يتعلق بفقد القدرة
> .................................وشكرا.........................ز



أخي الفاضل 
كما ذكرت عند وجود غازات عادم ذات ضغط مرتفع فإن المكبس سيستنفذ قدرة في دفع هذه الغازات للخروج من صمام العادم ، واذا قل ضغط هذه الغازات فسيتنفذ المكبس قدرة اقل لطردها ، هذه القدرة المستنفذه هى من أشواط القدرة المتداخلة في المحرك متعدد الاسطوانات ، أو من القدرة المختزنة في الحدافة في محرك الاسطوانة الواحدة .
أرجو أن يكون هذا الشرح كافيا .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 فبراير 2009)

المهندس Comannder 15 
كلامك صحيح ، وحالة "التحيير"هذه يعتمد عليها الفنييون في عملية ضبط الصمامات مع عمود المرفق بشكل اولي عند عمل العمرات للمحركات .


----------



## Eyncom (27 فبراير 2009)

الاخ A.mak 
هل كلامك هذا حتى في حاله وجود التربوشارجر لمحرك الديزل ؟؟؟!


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الفاضل Eyncom 
هذا سؤال عارف ، والعارف لا يُعرف ، ولكن لغير العارف نقول :
في حالة المحركات الديزل المزودة بالتربو شارجر ، يصمم بحيث يكون حيز الاالانضغاط أكبر من مثيله الغير مزود بالشحن الفائق 
- ويغلق صمام الدخول مبكرا بعد دخول الشحنة المضغوطه .
-وعند نزول المكبس فإن الهواء يتمدد ويقل ضغطه ، وفي نهاية شوط السحب يبدأ شوط الضغط من هواء ذى ضغط منخفض نسبيا عن ضغط الشحن الفائق مما يمكنا من الاستفادة من نسبة انضغاط كاملة فيزيد في الكفاءة .
- وحيث ان كمية الهواء الداخلة تقل نتيجة تبكير غلق الصمام فإن المحرك يفقد بعض القدرة ، لكن يظل ذلك المحرك الذي يبكر فى غلق صمام السحب يعطى 70% قدرة زائدة عنه في حالته بدون شحن فائق مع تحسين كفاءته .
أرجو ان يكون هذا الشرح مفهوم وكاف.
مع تحياتي


----------



## lah-mohamed (28 فبراير 2009)

l'arbre à cames responsable à l'ouverture et à la fermeture des soupapes d'admission ou d'échappement , sa vitesse =la vitesse du vilebrequin/2
et sa bossage c'set à dire l'angle de la came =l'angle d'ouverture admission/2
exemple votre cas : angle de bossage came=(10+180+40)/2


----------



## هاله الشيخ (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووو
وبارك الله بيك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

سؤال جامددددددددددددددددددد والللى يجاوب له هديههههههههه


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

لو صباب من احدى الصبابات سقط ما الذى من الممكن ان يحدث وكيف اكتشف هذا قبل وقوع كارثة فى المحرك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الفاضل lah-mohamed
كلما رأيت اجابة منك ، تمنيت ان اكون قارئ بالفرنسية ، ورسالتك الاخيرة فهمت منها انك تتكلم عن زاوية الكامة ودورها في رفع الصمام ، واتمني ان نجد وسيلة وسط للتفاهم .

الاخت هالة الشيخ ، شكرا على مرورك واهتمامك بالتعليق فجزاك الله خيرا .

الاخ المهندس محمود جمال ، أى صباب تقصد ؟ وما معنى سقط ؟ نتمنى ان تسأل وتجيب علي اسئلتك لنستفيد من علمك .


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور أخى

شكراً جزيلا للمنتدى بكامله
الله يبارك فى الجميع


----------



## رحال الخرج (22 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافيه على المعلومات المفيده وجزاك الله خير


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (22 مايو 2010)

شكراً لك علي هذا الشرح


----------



## ابو ربحي (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي عاطف ولكن لدي سؤال حيث اختلطت علي الامور هنا 

ذكرت اخي في بند رقم 1انه يتم فتح صمام السحب في نهاية الشوط العادم بحوالي 10 درجات من وصول المكبس الى (ن.م.ع) الخ

وفي بند رقم 4 انه يتاخر غلق صمام العادم بحوالي 15 درجة من صول المكبس الى (ن.م.ع) لخروج اكبر كمية من غازات العادم .. الان اختلطت علي الامور حيث انك ذكرت انه يظل مفتوح صمام العادم لحوالي 15 درجة وصمام السحب ل10 درجات اي ان صمام العادم بعد ال15 درجة سيغلق ويصبح 14 ومن 13 الى ان يصل 10 ويكون مغلق وحيث انك ذكرت في البند الاول انه صمام العادم يكون مفتوحا مع صمام السحب لطرد اكبر كمية من الغازات عن طريق الهواء الجوي ايضا علما انه حسب ما ذكر في الموضوع ان صمام العادم عند وصوله ل10 درجات سيكون مغلق لانه اغلق قبل وصول المكبس ب15 درجة فكيف يكون مفتوحا اثناء شوط السحب وشوط السحب يتم فتح الصمام عند 10 ايضا؟؟

اتمنى تكون فهمت القصد اخي 
والله من وراء القصد ونحن هنا لافادة بعضنا حيث اختلطت علي تلك المسألة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 مايو 2010)

أخي العزيز أبو ربحي
أولا : اعتذر عن تأخري في الرد عليك ، لغيابي عن الملتقي الايام الماضية .
أما عن سؤالك الكريم ، فأصارحك القول انني لم افهم السؤال ، ولكن اليك هذا المنحني وشرحه لموضوع فتح وغلق الصمامات المذكور لعله يزيد ما كتبناه وضوحا ، والا فيمكنك اعادة السؤال بشكل اوضح حتي اتبين السؤال . 
وتقبل تحياتي 
[


----------



## ابو ربحي (2 يونيو 2010)

يعطيك الف الف عافية اخي عاطف الرسم التوضيحي وضح كل شي 
بوركت عزيزي وجزيت كل الخير اخي الفاضل


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 يونيو 2010)

ابو ربحي قال:


> يعطيك الف الف عافية اخي عاطف الرسم التوضيحي وضح كل شي
> بوركت عزيزي وجزيت كل الخير اخي الفاضل


 بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل الكريم 
الحمد لله أن اتضح الامر .
تقبل تحياتي :34:


----------



## السوداني الاسد (10 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 يونيو 2010)

السوداني الاسد قال:


> بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


وفيك أخي المفضال الكريم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر وتقدير لك اخي الكريم


----------



## مدثرالشويحي (9 يناير 2012)

تشكرياحبيب ولكن نطلب منك مخططايوضح الاربعة اشواط شوط السحب/الضغط/القدره/العادم _لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## saad_srs (9 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

